# This Weekend



## TxBuilder (May 13, 2010)

I'm assembling outdoor furniture.... at my in laws. Everyone wish me luck! My 31 year old brother in law just moved back home so... Wish me luck.


----------



## inspectorD (May 13, 2010)

Have fun and ...and bring a hammer. 
Hammers fix everything.

Furniture, Family, F...........


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 13, 2010)

TxBuilder said:


> I'm assembling outdoor furniture.... at my in laws. Everyone wish me luck! My 31 year old brother in law just moved back home so... Wish me luck.



Not thats its any of my business, but heck that never stopped me before, why doesn't brother-in-law assemble the furniture? Don't you have a jeep to attend to or beer to brew?

Never mind I also have a brother-in-law... nuff said.

GOODLUCK


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 13, 2010)

inspectorD said:


> Have fun and ...and bring a hammer.
> Hammers fix everything.
> 
> Furniture, Family, F...........



I think infestor was trying to type festivity but didn't know how to spell festivity, I think....


----------



## inspectorD (May 14, 2010)

Funfoulfantasticalfixinforgivinfightingfargin stiveties.....is what I was trying not to say.Nobody questions the guy with the hammer.

And infestor?? Do you think I am a bad influence or sumthin....I LIKE IT!! ;-)


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 14, 2010)

inspectorD said:


> Funfoulfantasticalfixinforgivinfightingfargin stiveties.....is what I was trying not to say.Nobody questions the guy with the hammer.
> 
> And infestor?? *Do you think I am a bad influence or sumthin*....I LIKE IT!! ;-)



Yeah, why do you think we hang around together


----------



## TxBuilder (May 14, 2010)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Not thats its any of my business, but heck that never stopped me before, why doesn't brother-in-law assemble the furniture? Don't you have a jeep to attend to or beer to brew?
> 
> Never mind I also have a brother-in-law... nuff said.
> 
> GOODLUCK



Oh I have all that and more. His excuse is he works nights. I say then put it together at 4am. It won't look any different. Well maybe...


----------



## SJNServices (May 14, 2010)

Did someone say outdoor furniture?
stevewaterwheel001.jpg (image)


----------



## TxBuilder (May 14, 2010)

I'm not showing my mother in law that or she's going to make me build one. I have been looking for something to help me rock, while eliminating any need to do it myself.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 17, 2010)

Well? Did all end well?


----------



## TxBuilder (May 18, 2010)

Not really. I started to help then ended up getting locked in doors due to rain. I watched about six hours of my father in law sleeping then we headed back home. Boring and I still have to go back this weekend to finish. Arghhh.


----------



## kaytav (Apr 16, 2011)

Good Luck TxBuilder.. hope you will do your best..
wait.. did you already finish it? 
well if you did.. then how was it?


----------



## kaytav (Apr 16, 2011)

Good Luck TxBuilder.. hope you will do your best..  wait.. did you already finish it?   well if you did.. then how was it?


----------



## TxBuilder (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm done, have been for a while.


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 18, 2011)

TxBuilder said:


> I'm done, have been for a while.



Ummm...errr,,, done with the family?? or the furniture?/ hehe:trophy:


----------



## kaytav (Apr 19, 2011)

TxBuilder said:


> Not really. I started to help then ended up getting locked in doors due to rain. I watched about six hours of my father in law sleeping then we headed back home. Boring and I still have to go back this weekend to finish. Arghhh.



Hahah, that's nice.. well it's always boring to go to your In-laws, well i find it really boring  6 hours sleeping? well if i would be at your place i would run-away..


----------

